# My 'cozy" shop.



## tarawa (Apr 16, 2013)

My shop is very compact. You can use the lathe or the milling machine in one move. If you have a buddy working with you on anything, things get a little tight. The Sheldon lathe in the picture was replaced with the Colchester Triumph.


----------



## RManley (Apr 16, 2013)

Very jealous.  It is cosy for all the right reasons, not because its small!  You have some nice machinery too!  Theres nothing stopping you. 

I need to:

1. Retire Now (im 26)
2. Swap the use of the house and garage.  Live in the garage, have the house as the workshop. 
3. Convince the girlfriend.


----------



## ConductorX (Apr 16, 2013)

Awesome shop, I think if you move each piece of equipment an inch closer together you may have room for a coffee maker.

"G"


----------



## AussieJimG (Apr 16, 2013)

Size certainly is not everything.

You don't need a coffee machine, just a bell press to tell the coffee maker that you would welcome a cup being brought out to you.

Jim


----------



## canadianhorsepower (Apr 16, 2013)

AussieJimG said:


> Size certainly is not everything.
> 
> You don't need a coffee machine, just a bell press to tell the coffee maker that you would welcome a cup being brought out to you.
> 
> Jim


 

I dare you to come to my shop and do this 
I was under the impression that Tigers have two legs????????

not mineRof}Rof}


----------



## tarawa (Apr 16, 2013)

Ha ha....my better half usually brings me a cup of coffee when I am in the shop!


----------



## stew (Apr 18, 2013)

HI,
Although a tight Workshop, You have some Nice Machinery. Two Bridgeports I'm Jealous all I have is a Mill Drill.


----------



## tarawa (Apr 18, 2013)

My wife never seemed to mind me buying equipment. She even asked me to teach her how to use the lathe. She is very protective about "her" half of the garage though! My shop was well layed out when I started with an imaginary line drawn in the sand. After bumping into the machines for several years, I finally got my chance to gain some room when my wife was heading north to visit relatives for a few weeks. As soon as she left, A friend stopped by and with the help of a few pry bars, I moved the whole shop over the center line by about 1 foot. It made a word of difference and isn't even noticable to the untrained (or unsuspecting) eye!


----------



## RManley (Apr 18, 2013)

I hope your wife doesn't look over your shoulder when your on this forum then


----------

